# 1099's



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Anyone know when we will be able to get our 1099 k and 1099 mis from uber ?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

"The *January 31st* deadline only applies to Form 1099-MISC with an amount in box 7, Nonemployee Compensation. The filing due date for other Forms 1099 & 1096 remains February 28th, 2019 if filing by paper, and April 1st, 2019 if filed electronically."


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

BCS DRIVER said:


> "The *January 31st* deadline only applies to Form 1099-MISC with an amount in box 7, Nonemployee Compensation. The filing due date for other Forms 1099 & 1096 remains February 28th, 2019 if filing by paper, and April 1st, 2019 if filed electronically."


That's the filing due date, Due date to merchants (ride-share drivers) is January 31 for both 1099m and k



islanddriver said:


> Anyone know when we will be able to get our 1099 k and 1099 mis from uber ?


1/31/19


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you


----------

